# Hello to all from Coffcaff.



## Coffcaff (Oct 9, 2019)

A lover of real coffee, brewed by various methods since 1950, is pleased to meet you all.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome mate to the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Coffcaff (Oct 9, 2019)

I am not sure how to complete my profile after entering personal details & picture.

What is required for stage 3 ?

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------

